# HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7



## almost (7. Februar 2011)

*HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Hallo,

ich besitze eine SSD und habe anfangs beim partitionieren ein Fehler gemacht, der sich jetzt bermerkbar macht. 

Ich habe eine 80GB Intel G2 Postville verbaut und 25 GB für Win7 und 50 GB für den Rest.

Nun ist die 25 GB Partition so gut wie voll und ich möchte diese vergrößern bzw. beide Partitionen zusammenfügen. 

Mit der Datenträgerverwaltung unter Win7 kann ich die 50 GB Partition problemlos verkleinern (so dass ich einen 40GB nicht zugeorgneten Teil habe) und auch wieder vergrößern. 

Bei der 25 GB Startpartition geht weder noch auch wenn ich die 50 GB Partition verkleinert habe und dann einen nicht zugeorgneten Teil von 40GB hab. 

Woran liegt das?
Habe Sie versehentlich auf "Partition als aktiv markieren" geklickt. Was bedeutet das? 
Hängt es damit zusammen, dass es eine Startpartition ist?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! :O


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

das geht aus dem grund nicht, weil es (wie du schon erkannt hast) die startpartition ist.
kannst evtl mal nen partitions programm benutzen, vllt geht das damit. partition magic oder sowas.


----------



## grue (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Es reicht nicht, die zweite Partition zu verkleinern, du mußt sie auch "nach hinten" verschieben. Du kannst eine Partition nur vergrößern, wenn unmittelbar dahinter freier Plattenplatz existiert.

Windows 7 kann zwar Partitionen verkleinern und vergrößern, aber nicht verschieben, dafür brauchst du ein Tool wie gparted auf PartedMagic.

start ? Parted Magic

Ob das optimal mit SSDs zusammenarbeitet, weiß ich aber nicht.

Ganz nebenbei: Bei 80 GB und Windows 7 würde ich keine zwei Partitionen anlegen, auch 50 GB Systempartition werden irgendwann knapp. Meine Erfahrung. Die 80 GB braucht Windows 7 früher oder später für sich selbst.

Am besten kopierst du alles, was du auf der zweiten Partition hast, auf eine externe Festplatte, löscht die zweite Partion und vergrößerst die Systempartion auf den maximal verfügbaren Platz auf der SSD. Dafür brauchst du dann auch kein externes Tool, das kann Windows mit Bordmitteln. Die gesicherten Daten kopierst du anschließend zurück.

Besser wäre es, wenn du dir für die Datenhaltung eine klassische Festplatte zusätzlich in den Rechner einbaust und die SSD für das Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme reservierst.


----------



## almost (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Ja, das hatte ich auch vor. Eine Partition mit 80GB. 
Nun habe ich nochmal eine Frage, auf der 2. Partition wird angezeigt, dass ich noch 42,0 GB frei hab von 50,1 GB. 

Jedoch habe ich dort kaum was drauf. Wenn ich drauf klicke habe ich dort den Ordner Program files (x86) -> Mozilla Firefox 4.0 Beta 4 -> ...
Mehr hab ich da nicht drauf und das kann ruhig weg, da es nur ein Beta ist und ich Firefox auf ner andren HDD hab. Das ist außerdem nur 408 KB groß.

Wo kommen also die 8GB belegter Speicher her?


----------



## grue (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Papierkorb voll? Pagefile ausgelagert? Auf letzteres solltest du achten, bevor du die zweite Partition löschst.

Vielleicht braucht die SSD auch mal eine Wartung mit TRIM.


----------



## almost (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

also papierkorb ist leer und pagefile weiß ich nicht. wie überpüfe ich das?
Und ich dachte das mit TRIM wird automatisch gemacht.. zumindest wurde es mir so gesagt.

EDIT: Ich habe TuneUp Utilities und da wird empfohlen, meine C: Partition zu defragmentieren. (11.56%) Habe aber gehört, dass dies nicht für SSD's zutrifft bzw. man das vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## tokyob (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Ein anderes tool waere Acronis Disk Director...


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

vernachlössigen ist gut. auf ssds *NICHT *deframentieren, da dies sogar der ssd schadet!


----------



## grue (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Wo die Pagefile liegt kann man hier sehen:

Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit>System

Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen, Registerkarte Erweitert

Im Kasten "Leistung" Schaltfläche Einstellungen

Registerkarte Erweitert, Schaltfläche Ändern

Wenn du das nie angefaßt hast, ist "Laufwerke automatisch verwalten" aktiv und die Auslagerungsdatei auf C:, dann ist alles ok.

Wenn da mal jemand was anderes eingestellt hat, siehst du das, auch auf welchen Partitionen die Auslagerungsdatei liegt.

Noch eine Idee zur Differenz beim Speicherplatz: komprimierte Dateien, können auch Archive sein.

Außerdem: Nie eine SSD mit einem Tool bearbeiten, scannen oder was auch immer, das nur für Festplatten geeignet ist. Wenn du zusätzliche Tools einsetzen willst, vergewissere dich, daß sie ausdrücklich für SSDs geeignet sind.

Moderne Controller machen allein eine Garbage Collection, so eine Art permanenter Aufräumprozess um die ehemals belegten Speicherzellen wieder freizugeben. Der TRIM ist die Entsprechung zur Defragmentierung einer herkömmlichen Festplatte. Schön, wenn die SSD das automatisch macht, aber es kann nicht schaden, das einmal von Hand auszulösen, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.


----------



## almost (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Hab da einen Haken bei "Auslagerungsdateigröße für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten
Auslagerungsdateigröße für jedes Laufwerk"

Dadrunter steht jeweils, dass ich bei C,E,F keine Auslagerungsdatei hab .. nur auf D. Also liegts wohl daran. 
Ist es möglich die Auslagerungsdatei temporär auf eine andere Partition E,F (Normale HDD) zu speichern, die Partition D zu löschen und zusammen mit C eine 80GB Partition machen und dann die Auslagerungsdatei wieder auf C zu machen?


----------



## grue (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HILFE - SSD 2 Partitionen zusammenfügen Win7*

Ja, das kann man ändern. Auf C: aber kommen wir später.

Du mußt den Haken bei "automatisch verwalten" herausnehmen. Dann kannst du selbst bestimmen, wo die Auslagerungsdatei liegen soll und wie groß sie sein soll.

Wenn du den Haken raus nimmt, muß du Laufwerk D: markieren und den Punkt "Keine Auslagerungsdatei" anklicken. Dann auf "Festlegen" klicken (WICHTIG!), denn erst dann wird die Einstellung übernommen.

Dann klickst du auf eine Partition auf einer anderen Platte, die genug Platz hat (physischer RAM x 1,5) und klickst auf "Größe wird vom System verwaltet". Dann wieder "Festlegen klicken", das muß man nämlich für jede Änderung einzeln bestätigen.

Dann den Rechner neu starten. Beim Neustart wird dann eine neue Auslagerungsdatei an der neuen Stelle erzeugt und die alte gelöscht.

Wahrscheinlich hat Windows bei der Installation erkannt, daß die 25 GB zu klein sind, um auch noch die Auslagerungsdatei aufzunehmen und hat daher Laufwerk D: dafür gewählt.

Wenn du mit der Änderung der Größe der Systempartition fertig bist und C: dann seine 80 GB hat, empfiehlt es sich, die Auslagerungsdatei auf Laufwerk C: und damit auf die SSD zu verlagern, damit du von der Lesegeschwindigkeit der SSD profitierst.


----------

